
Ask HN: Makers, do you have mentors? - goodJobWalrus
I&#x27;m conducting an experiment. It is for people who are working on a project (side project, creative project or a business).<p>When creating, having someone to talk to, to keep you accountable and motivated is a blessing, especially when you work alone.<p>Not everyone has an access to or feels comfortable asking a friend to be their mentor. I&#x27;d like to match you with an awesome peer, to be each other&#x27;s mentor and accountability partner.<p>If there is interest, my hope is to approach the further development scientifically and use data to find what works and what doesn&#x27;t. I want to keep refining the service and making it more useful for creative professionals.<p>This simple experiment is a product of my background as a behavioral economist and my own personal frustration of working alone as a creative maker.<p>What do you think? Does this look like something potentially useful? There are group settings like Slack chats &#x2F; forums for this, but the problem with loose groups like that is you are accountable to no one in particular, and you get bystander effect.<p>If you are interested send me an email for more details: gabriela@peermentors.xyz
======
Bjartr
This sounds really cool, and is something I've on-and-off been wondering how
to make happen for myself. I'd also be interested in learning more about the
Slack chats and forums you mention.

~~~
goodJobWalrus
Hi,

Here are the forums I've found

[https://creativeclass.io/join/](https://creativeclass.io/join/)
[http://productpeople.club/](http://productpeople.club/)

Slack group is
[https://sideprojectxyz.slack.com](https://sideprojectxyz.slack.com)

------
kleer001
That sounds fabulous. Even at 40 now I've just been puttering along on my own.
I can't even imagine how far I'd be if there had been someone there guiding
me.

~~~
goodJobWalrus
If you don't want to contact me directly, you can leave your email here, and
I'll get back to you.

[https://gab11.typeform.com/to/KWbN9h](https://gab11.typeform.com/to/KWbN9h)

